# Red Beans



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

trapped in the house today and goin nuts. started a pot of red beans, then fried up some fat back and threw it in the beans and used the grease to sautee some white and green onions,celery,bell pepper, garlic and cilantro. dumped that into the pot with some Tony's and red pepper. will cook some rice later and warm up some big baked drumsticks we have leftover from last night. 
Don't lift the covers tonight!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

that's the way its done right there:thumbsup:


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

*Beans*

What time do you want us there?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We use pork tasso, if that's not available, we use ham or sausage. I'll have to try the fatback.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I use Ham, and Sausage, and Pork Loin. All in the same pot. Sometimes Andouillie also


----------

